# حدائق الاهرام : شقة 160 م استلام فوري بمقدم 55000ج بدون أي رسوم والباقي ع 5 سنوات



## شركة الكومى (2 أكتوبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها بالشروق :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم فورا شقة 160 م ( المقدم 55000 ج ) وتسهيلات على 5 سنوات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بأفضل المواقع بحدائق الأهرام و تتميز بواجهات فاخرة و مداخل كلاسيكية و بالقرب من البوابات الرئيسة و الشوارع و نادي حدائق الأهرام و بعيداًَ كل البعد عن منطقة الضغط العالى[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]مكونة من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 نوم +2 حمام + 3ريسبشن + مطبخ موقع متميز +بحري + 2 تراس [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اضغط هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]العنوان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فرع مدينة نصر :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فرع حدائق الأهرام [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: البوابة الأولى- اول عمارة على الشمال – الدور الخامس[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرابط : إضغط هنا [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]
يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشروق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]شقق 120 ، 138 ، 150 ، 160 ، 177 ، 190 متر *استلام فوري بمقدم 25% و تسهيلات 60 شهر* و أدوار ارضية 125 ، 130 ، 165 ، 170 متر [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]حدائق الاهرام[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شقق 75 ، 80 ، 90 ، 100 ، 110 ، 120 ، 130 ، 140 ، 155 ، 160 ، 170،175، 180، 195،200 ،210 ،220،230 متر *استلام فوري بمقدم 25% تسهيلات 60 شهر *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]فيصل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شقق 80 ، 130 ، 135 متر *استلام فوري بمقدم 50% و الباقي بتسهيلات حتى 36 شهر*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا ب [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مدينة بدر[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شقق 100 ، 110 ، 115 متر* بمقدم 25% و تسهيلات 60 شهر* [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كل عروض الشركة :[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

[FONT=&quot]الكلمات الدلالية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شقق بالشروق ، شقق سكنية بالشروق ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق بالشروق اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية بالشروق ، شقق بحديقة بالشروق ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من نوادي ، شقق سكنية ، فلل دوبلكس ، الكومي ، الكومى للتنمية ، الكومى للإستثمار العقاري ، الكومى للعقارات ، شقه سكنية ، شقق مساحات مختلفة ، شقق بحري بالشروق ، مواقع مميزة بالشروق ، شقق قريبة من القرية الزكية ، شقق سكنية ، منتجعات ، فلل ، فيللا ، شقه استلام فورا ، شقة بالتقسيط 5 سنين ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقه على الناصية ، شقق للبيع ، تخفيضات الشقق ، عروض خاصة للشقق ، عروض بيع شقق بالتقسيط ، تقسيط شقق ، تخفيضات على الشقق ، شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق بالفردوس ، شقق بالمدن الجديدة ، شقق للبيع بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق للبيع حدائق الاهرام ، فيلل دوبلكس ، فيللا دوبلكس ، الكومى للعقارات والتنمية ، الكومى للعقار ، [/FONT]Alkoomy[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]real states [FONT=&quot] ، تقسيط للعقارات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شقق بالشروق ، شقق سكنية بالشروق ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق بالشروق اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية بالشروق ، شقق بحديقة بالشروق ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق بالشروق قريبة من نوادي ،شقة بحرى ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقة استلام فوري [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شقق بالشروق – شقق للبيع بالشروق – شقق بالتقسيط بالشروق – شقق استلام فوري بالشروق – شقق بالتقسيط 60 شهر – شقق تقسيط 5 سنوات – تسهيلات للبيع – شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة – شقق بالفردوس [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شقق حدائق الاهرم ، شقق سكنية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق حدائق الاهرم اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بحديقة حدائق الاهرم ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من نوادي ، شقق سكنية ، فلل دوبلكس ، الكومي ، الكومى للتنمية ، الكومى للإستثمار العقاري ، الكومى للعقارات ، شقه سكنية ، شقق مساحات مختلفة ، شقق بحري حدائق الاهرم ، مواقع مميزة حدائق الاهرم ، شقق قريبة من القرية الزكية ، شقق سكنية ، منتجعات ، فلل ، فيللا ، شقه استلام فورا ، شقة بالتقسيط 5 سنين ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقه على الناصية ، شقق للبيع ، تخفيضات الشقق ، عروض خاصة للشقق ، عروض بيع شقق بالتقسيط ، تقسيط شقق ، تخفيضات على الشقق ، شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق بالفردوس ، شقق بالمدن الجديدة ، شقق للبيع بالقاهرة الجديدة ، شقق للبيع حدائق الاهرام ، فيلل دوبلكس ، فيللا دوبلكس ، الكومى للعقارات والتنمية ، الكومى للعقار ، [/FONT]Alkoomy[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]real states [FONT=&quot] ، تقسيط للعقارات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شقق حدائق الاهرم ، شقق سكنية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بالتقسيط على 60 شهر ، شقق استلام فوري ، شقق حدائق الاهرم اماكن مميزة ، شقق ناصية حدائق الاهرم ، شقق بحديقة حدائق الاهرم ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من منتجعات ، شقق حدائق الاهرم قريبة من نوادي ،شقة بحرى ، شقة قريبة من الطريق ، شقة استلام فوري [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شقق حدائق الاهرم – شقق للبيع حدائق الاهرم – شقق بالتقسيط حدائق الاهرم – شقق استلام فوري حدائق الاهرم – شقق بالتقسيط 60 شهر – شقق تقسيط 5 سنوات – تسهيلات للبيع – شقق بالقاهرة الجديدة – شقق بالفردوس [/FONT]


----------

